# Continue to share China Beijing pigeons



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

There are many in Beijing, China Short Nose ornamental pigeons, in fact, we also particularly like foreign friends dove, continue to send one of my own to share with pigeons!


----------



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

*123*



中国短嘴观赏鸽;765871 said:


> There are many in Beijing, China Short Nose ornamental pigeons, in fact, we also particularly like foreign friends dove, continue to send one of my o
> 
> 
> 
> ...






There are many in Beijing, China Short Nose ornamental pigeons, in fact, we also particularly like foreign friends dove, continue to send one of my own to share with pigeons!


----------



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

中国短嘴观赏鸽;765871 said:


> There are many in Beijing, China Short Nose ornamental pigeons, in fact, we also particularly like foreign friends dove, continue to send one of my own to share with pigeons!




































There are many in Beijing, China Short Nose ornamental pigeons, in fact, we also particularly like foreign friends dove, continue to send one of my own to share with pigeons!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice pigeons


----------



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you, friends


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice birds. They look like some of the smaller flying breeds from the Middle East.


----------

